# Newest Acquistion and ?



## bigboresonly (Jan 29, 2007)

I just bought a Richland Arms SXS 3 1/2" Mag 10. I tried some Federal 2 1/2 oz. #5 shot turkey loads through it, and it looks like it would make a turkey's life awful miserable out to about 50 yards. I set up some clay targets at different ranges, and broke them out to 60 yards (didn't try further), but I'm not sure what that means in terms of penetration. The pattern was great with a very high percetage in the 30" circle. I also used some Winchester steel plated BBB shot on clays, and was getting good breakage at 45 yards. I have heard that maybe this gun would have been made before the advent of steel shot, and that maybe I shouldn't shoot it through it. I could see that if it was a muzzleloader, but with the heavy plastic shot cup, it looks to me like the steel would never come in contact with the barrel to be detrimental to it. This gun looks like it was never fired before I got it. The gun barrels have the following stamp "ARMAS ERBI.S.C.I. ELGOIBAR 10-3 1/2" "Made for Richland Arms Co- Made in Spain" Blissfield Michigan Model 711. Serial looks like 87121. Maybe that will tell someone what I have, and approximately what year it was made.


----------

